# Travel Destinations > Central America >  One month in Chile

## Travel4

I will be doing an exchange program in Chile for the Spring '10  semester. I get down there in January for an intensive Spanish program then I am off until classes begin in March. That will give me a little more than a month to do whatever I want. Since I have no money, I'm looking for cheap travel ideas (transportation, attractions and lodging). I am hoping to get out of Chile during that period and go to either Argentina or Peru for a week or so. If you have any ideas I'm open to anything.

----------


## HARRY256

That should be one of the most interesting programs i have ever heard of!
One of the cheapest travel ideas is the Public Bus but i wouldnt expect any modern technology and something you would find in any european country.
Good Luck and Have a nice trip!

----------


## vvpeter

As per my suggestion you can do not  forget that Chile is as much about character as it is setting. Its far-flung location fires the imagination and has been known to make poets out of barmen, dreamers out of presidents and friends out of strangers. From excellent skiing, through to trekking, horse riding and rafting adventure sport opportunities, the country is increasingly on the radar of adrenaline junkies.Chile also voices a claim to a 1.25 million square kliometre portion of Antarctica, but given the terms of the Antarctic Treaty, no country's territorial claims to Antartica are ever recognised or permitted to be exercised at any time.

----------


## viajevietnam

I'm going to be traveling to England in January (it's a stop over to visit my grandparents) and have 6 days in London/ south of England to fill. The weekend will be spent with friends who are not familiar with London either and suggestions for good places to go out clubbing and for dinner etc with a group of 3 would be greatly appreciated. I then have 4 days to fill on my own. I have been to London before with my family and done all of the obvious things like the British Museum, the Tate, Madame Tussauds, the London eye and the Tower so I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for places to visit that were more off the beaten track?

----------


## hadensmith

One of the cheapest travel ideas is the Public Bus but i wouldnt expect any modern technology and something you would find in any european country.

----------


## bingomaxxbuzz

Why did they put us in a horrible, dark room, although we had reserved months before?
Breakfast was okay, service there very nice.

----------


## herrin

I will be doing an exchange program in Chile for the Spring '10 semester. I get down there in January for an intensive Spanish program then I am off until classes begin in March.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Its far-flung location fires the imagination and has been known to make poets out of barmen, dreamers out of presidents and friends out of strangers.

----------


## riverrider

Here are some of the most popular places to visit in Chile:

1. Easter Island 
2. Santiago
3. Reserva Nacional Los Flamencos
4. Castro
5. El Tatio Geysers

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

One month is enough time to see all beautiful places in Chile. This is very beautiful South American country where so many tourist are coming for trip and they got best memories.  Chile is sometimes called the longest country in the world where people can see worlds driest desert, spectacular scenery of glaciers and fjords, and the many volcanoes. People should visit Torres del Paine, Pucon, Lauca National Park, Easter Island and so many other attraction, too.

----------


## tranzysmitha

chille is good place  in usa you can move and seen many places their many places  are interesting and adventure  like that florida is also a good place in usa.

----------


## sankalppatil732

A trip to Chile typically starts of in Santiago, its capital, though one can ... but a couple of months in, the game changed and I got to practically  cheapest journey.

----------


## davidsmith36

Chile gives remarkable assortment to voyagers of various sorts, including geographic scenes extending from the high snow capped dry deserts of the north to the tough, baffling marvels of Patagonia. While not the most modest place to visit in South America, costs are sensible and give fundamental solaces and a couple of extravagances. Appreciate the crisp fish, high caliber and minimal effort wines, and wonderful characteristic sights!

----------

